# Arthritis and CAF service



## Jarnhamar

My brother is interested in joining the military.
Problem is he was into weight lifting when he was younger and messed up his back pretty bad. (Not sure if this was the direct cause, heriditary or whatever)  He has pretty bad arthritis in his back and is on morphine for it. (21 yrs old). It‘s slowly getting better. Would an MO look at this and shut him down right from the start or would they consider letting him in depending on the condition of his back?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Ghost, the only way to be sure is to have the CFRC send it by their doc, but I suspect that any problem serious enough to require Morphine for the pain may be a "no go" until he‘s clear of the drugs.

Mike


----------



## Jarnhamar

I figured the same thing but i didn‘t wanna tell him no off the bat. I‘ll check into it thanks


----------



## rudyp

Hello everyone: I'm interested in joining a local militia unit and I've been for a tour of the facility. Unfortunaltely since beginning my fitness training, I have discovered to my horror that I have an early case of oste- arthritis. Despite being in good health otherwise, I am now taking physio therapy for the condition and I am hopeful that despite all, I will be able to perform all of the physical tests. I have done a search and have not been able to find anyone with a similiar condition. Would anyone here know whether this condition will prevent enrollment? I  was hoping to join an infantry regiment but I would settle for a service trade also. Thanks for your time and if such a thread has already been established, I appoligise in advance and would welcome someone directing me to it.
Rudy P


----------



## pbi

Well, I'm not a doctor, but I strongly recommend that you consider that in _any_ Army MOC, regardless,, you can expect to be exposed to extreme variations in temperature, dampness for extended periods (including being cold and wet....), carrying and lifting heavy loads, variable and perhaps unpredictable diet, various types of mental and physical stress, and possible inability to access adequate medical care for periods of time. If you're an Infantryman, multiply all of that by a good bit, and you've got an idea of what you may be up against.

If your physician reviews this list and tells you that you still have a good chance, best of luck to you. Otherwise, I suggest you may want to avoid severely worsening your existing condition. Cheers.


----------



## Nemo888

Went to the Doc. He said it is arthritis in my lower back. I've just run out of cartillage in one lower vertebrae and am getting pretty thin in two others. Didn't tell my unit yet. Pain is pretty bad, celebrex worked for awhile but not anymore. I have a course at Borden next month and all the running is going to cause searing pain. This is not something that gets better.

  I'm pretty depressed. I think my career will be over soon. Any advice from someone who's been there?


----------



## Kat Stevens

I've been there.  18 years healthy as a horse, climbed down off my AVLB one day, and my back decided not to hold me up anymore.  3 days strapped to a board in the Field Hospital (2 big thumbs waaay up to 1 Fd Amb).  Medevac back to Edmonton, 7 months learning to stand and walk upright.  I don't know about your time in or anything, but you have to remember one thing:  The army only wants/needs you as long as you are productive.  Your back has to last you the rest of your life.  What I'm saying is, if it's a genuine problem don't be a hero.  Oh, and make sure EVERY visit to the MO is recorded... PM if I can help more..

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## TCBF

2 arms, 2 legs, 2 eyes, 2 ears, 2 balls, 2 kidneys....... but only one back.

Document the hell out of everything, make lists of witnesses of when you were hurt, make sure the acc reps on your PERS file get included in the VAC file, when it is set up.

Your RCL can help with this if you want.  Start the paper work now, as any settlements are back dated.

Any Legion branch can point you in the right direction, or contact them on line.

You do not have to be a member.

Tom


----------



## OpsY

Hello, about three years ago I was diagnosticed(sorry for the spelling i'm french) some hmm arthritism(?) for teenages. it basically gave me pain in the knees when I walked. I stopped seeing him 2 years ago, because most of the casual pain( when I was walking) was gone. No pills they gave me fixed it and the doctors told me chances were that It wa normal since I was growing(hmm). Now it's been all that time and everything is gone. My knees were then over sensitive( a simple hit could prevent me from walking for 2 days) right now I can smash them it gets a little bit painful, but I can live. unless we have to jump on our knees in a rock field during the training, then again I should make it. the only problem that I have left, is that my right knee won't always flex totally( in the close position). To make it simple, when i flex it it goes about 3milimeters elss than the left one but it's a little bit paintful depending on the day. In normal life, i never get to flex it that much but still.. i'm sort of worried. as the docs said I should be healed "whithin years" and that's what's going on. I've been told that regular arthrism made it hard for people to work in humid placed but I've been working on a farm the whole summer getting up at 5 and everything was perfect. I know most of you people will just tell me to go see a doc but when my case was considered important while not beeing urgent it took me 8 months of waiting to get an appointment... 


Now I sort of hope some doctor is browsing this and will be able to give me a little invoice on what i should do and what do they think of my current situation. should I renounce joining? Should I not? Beeing in the CF has been a child dream since I can remeber. I was in grade 1 and already whishing to be in.... now i'm in secondary 5, last high school year, and I'm thinking about enlisting at the end of the summer when I hit 17 and my medical condition as stated above is my current concern.... And I have read that the aptitude test had a hard part in maths... is it true? are we REQUIRED to have a good grade on that test or it's only to spot what you're good at?


----------



## COBRA-6

Well first off I am not a doctor, nor did I stay in a holiday inn express last night...

I think you are out of luck, the military is _very_ hard on the lower body, so problems of your type would most likely prevent you from being accepted. That being said, the only way to find out for sure is to go in and talk to the recruiting staff.

Cheers


----------



## OpsY

that's what I feared :-\ the pain it gives me when i flex mt right knee for too long lasts for about 1 1/2 second, nothing dangerous or threathening and the docs said  all that's going in there will either fully heal either make it so I can never walka gain. As things are going so far  i still walk and the casual pain is no longer existant, except when I flex the right knee Totally totally and put my weight on it. it's similar to taking your arm and then pullinmg it with your other to get it  as close as it can to your muscle..


I've read that guy's post below me talking about his knee clicking, mine does that too when i don't move my feet but i move my body about 45 degrees inner.... no pain either and it doesn'T seem like tendon slapping as mentionned... it's doing the exact same noise fingers do.


----------



## kincanucks

Your INDIVIDUAL medical fitness for joining the CF can only be determined through the medical portion of the recruiting process and not through this board and the experiences of others.  If you want to join then apply and see where the process takes you.


----------



## windsorftw

Well, after accepting a job offer last month, my medical condition, as I found out last week has changed slightly.
I am due to head to St. Jean in January and I am afraid that if I divulge the change in my condition I may not get to go.
I threw my back out 6 weeks ago, had xrays done and found out I have slight arthritis in my lower spine.  This however, according to the doctor, has been present for a few years now and the pain/discomfort I am currently feeling is unrelated.

My back is getting better on a daily basis, and the arthritis is really mild.  I get sworn in on the 20th....I'm basically getting set to go in a matter of weeks, and I don't want to wait around for another course if I don't have to.
Any suggestions?


----------



## George Wallace

Funny....that.  I had my lower back X-rayed and guess what the Doctor said.  Yup!  Signs of arthritis.  Funny also, how I have had no back pain as long as I remain active.  Almost everyone will have some signs of arthritis, if they go and have the proper checkups done.  I am sure that you have nothing to worry about, but you should ask the Doctor for his opinion.  Sometimes Doctors may say things like this, which may be common place to them, but unintentionally throw the fear of God into their patient.


----------



## windsorftw

Thanks for the info, helped ease my mind quite a bit!


----------



## kincanucks

You still have to report this information to the CFRC/D medical personnel.  They may say it is nothing and carry on but it still has to be reported.


----------



## windsorftw

Already did so, and gathering the necessary paper work to hopefully get it reviewed before IAP/BOTP starts for me.  There's a chance I might not get it in on time which would be a real bummer..

 :'(


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I was diagnosed with that waaaaaay back when I got hurt once....stayed in for 8 more years and more than 25 years later still enjoy all my different sports and my work-related phsyical activities. . I think if we were to check everyones joints who had more than a couple years in any combat arms trades and toss those with some arthritis out, we would have a rather small[er] army.

In my unprofessional opinion it shouldn't make a difference unless it starts making a difference..............


----------



## windsorftw

Thanks for the positive feedback.  At this point I'm not too worried about it affecting my joining the forces, it's more of a matter of racing to beat the clock at this point.  I'm getting sworn in on the 20th and need to be deemed 'medically fit' before hand.  I hope the people in Ottawa don't take their sweet time reviewing my file!


----------



## brunswickfire

Okay, here is the scoup.  I have found out I have Arthritis in my left knee.  I have told those at my unit of my condition, but they say I can still make cap.  What are the thoughts out there.?


----------



## BernDawg

I have it in both knees (injury related) and am on Perm Cat.  I have no career restrictions except that PT "may" be limited by type duration or intensity.  I treat it by keeping active and meds - Tylenol 8hr 3xday and Motrin for bad days. (yes you'll have bad days trust me).  Why have I laid all this on you?  To let you know that it is not a career ender.  I'm currently in my 23rd year of reg time and have had it for the last 14 yrs.  So don't sweat the small stuff.  Of course it depends on your trade.  I had to re-muster to stay in (the infantry isn't kind to your knees anyway)


----------



## Gunner98

If you will yourself to drag your body out of bed every morning for 22+ years of rucksack marching, pepper-potting, sports and unit runs, a little arthritis in the knee won't hold you back.  Yes some days are and will be harder than others but don't sweat the small stuff, much bigger aches and pains will keep reminding you that you have volunteered to serve your country.  Soldier on, suck it up when necessary and lick your wounds, aches and pains in the private moments at the end of each day.


----------



## PMedMoe

You don't say what trade you are or how bad the arthritis is.  For most people, the best treatment is meds and keeping it mobile. I have been diagnosed with bursitis and probably have arthritis too (age, you know) but I find it doesn't limit me at all.  Just because you have it doesn't mean you'll get put on category.
If you have real problems and a lot of pain, go see the medical folks again, they may be able to provide solutions (i.e. physio, exercises, etc).


----------



## BernDawg

Just to clarify.  My P Cat is from the original injuries not from the arthritis.  That was just a bonus after the fact.


----------



## tree hugger

I checked your profile to see your age but it was blank...

Reason being is the CF does not like it when young people get diagnosed with arthritis.  Case in point - me.  Right knee.  They used words and phrases like "degenerative changes", "abnormal knee", "disability at a young age"...all at being 26 years young.

I was given a PCAT and the boot.  

I put in a ROG on my last day, and finally, roughly 1.5 yrs later, they agree that I could still be useful to the CF.  They are now getting me back in a uniform, but they are making my MEL's stand.  Read: no more silly stuff.  At this point I'm just happy to be back in... I'll take on the MEL battle again eventually - I'm still dumb enough to enjoy some of the silly stuff.  My old posts have a longer version of this story...

You will never be able to go back in time and have good knees, arthritis isn't a cold that will just "go away", even if you can "suck it up".  Remember - ice, heat, ice, heat, elevation, tylenol.  If you are a little "thicker" than you should be, knock off a couple lbs.  Use an eliptical instead of the sidewalks when you PT on your own time.  Limit pounding to when the army insists.


----------



## brunswickfire

I am presently 46, will be 47 in June.  I had orthoscopic surgery in June last year, and that's when the doc told me you have arthritis.  He did all the scraping and grinding he could but that was all he said he could do.  He said I could try an injection called duralene.  Might help.

My trade is Armour Recce.  Have good days, and bad days.  I guess, it is just the realization that I seem to get stiffer than I used to, especially if you sit too long.  Or is it just me.


----------



## tree hugger

And at a young age - sucking it up isn't such a great idea.  I played soccer with my knee buggered up way too much and I'm convinced that that is why it hasn't healed as well as it should have.  You have to take care of yourself while you're still young and before the MO starts using words like arthritis and degenerative changes...


----------



## ERIC FORREST

I have been out of the Military for 15years now and have degenerative arthritis of the spine and surgeons are telling me it is do to the Combat Arms life style. Has anyone else out there having this problem or had a MRI of the neck and spine? This is pretty scary stuff, i was told that I should have had this checked earlier, well you know how that goes, we "suck up reload and soldier on" right! Life isn't all it can be now! Anyone else out there interested in this hidden medical problem?


----------



## 57Chevy

It is more readily known and classed as degenerative disc disease.
More infomation on the subject can be found  here


----------



## George Wallace

Many on this site, who have worked on tracked vehicles for many years, have been diagnosed with compressed discs and signs of arthritis in the lower back.  So this is more common than one would think.  In many cases exercise has been prescribed as one way of combating the pain.   Although being told about having signs of arthritis was a real blow initially, staying active has eliminated any signs of the paralysing pain I had.

As for compensation, have you tried applying to Veterans Affairs?  The Legion has officers who can assist in making a claim.  You may also try SISIP and see what they may be able to do for you.


----------



## Gunner98

In my case, heredity and 13 years of Combat Arms lifestyle followed by 14 years of more office type service have made for an painful time from 45 years-old+.  There are medications, lower impact physical activity and excellent core exercises to keep things tolerable.  It is shocking diagnosis when first presented but life goes on.


----------



## Chilme

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> In my case, heredity and 13 years of Combat Arms lifestyle followed by 14 years of more office type service have made for an painful time from 45 years-old+.  There are medications, lower impact physical activity and excellent core exercises to keep things tolerable.  It is shocking diagnosis when first presented but life goes on.



Speaking as an Exercise Physiologist, I would like to say that a number of your guys have highlighted an important point.  LISTEN TO YOUR BODY!  A pain stimulus exists for a reason.  It tells your brain that something is wrong somewhere in the body.  If something acts up in your body, tone down your activity and allow your body to heal.  Try and work inside of pain thresholds.

With that being said, I recognize it is not always possible to tone down physical activity in Combat Arms.  Taking pain killers can help with immediate issues, but often they just mask a problem until later when it has become worse.  If your care about your future health and any hope of comfort during your retirement, you should go, when opportunity arises, to the MIR when your body sends you pain signals that aren't temporary.

For those already riding the pain train, stay active with activities that don't aggravate injuries, stretch often, and now that you have the freedom STOP when the body sens you a pain signal to do so.


----------



## Grizzly_9

Hello everyone,

I'm a new user to this forum however I have read many posts on advice and just general knowledge. Im just finishing up Grade 11 and I have been strongly intrigued to join the military for quite some time now. However, I have a few questions and what better place to come to right? My main question is if anyone has any insight on arthritis in the military. I was looking into getting in Artillery however, I recent was diagnosed with Rheumatoid arthritis. Is this going to be a problem? I know there are medical standards that you must reach to be able to join certain trades but if there is anyone out there with real world experience and knowledge that would be greatly appreciated.  I could settle for a service trade but I have always aspired to be out in the field. I have also been dealing with anxiety for a large portion of my life. My brother passed away last year by taking his life and that was a very large obstacle however, gave me a lot of motivation and inspiration to succeed in this career path. I'm overcoming anxiety each day at a steady pace but was wondering if anyone could possible share their story they might have had with anxiety and joining or aspiring to be in the military.

Thanks for all of your help and time,
Grizzly_9   :camo:


----------



## Grizzly_9

I should clarify sorry, It is a minor case of Rheumatoid Arthritis. I do know that the Forces do not like daily medication and I believe with proper physio and exercise I can get it to that point.

Thanks
Grizzly_9


----------



## Staff Weenie

Grizzly 9 - None of us on this site has the authority to answer your question here.  You must go to the nearest Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre and discuss the issue with the staff there.  The Recruiting Centre will direct you on what documentation needs to be provided by your Doctors (and possibly Specialists as well).  The documents are then sent higher for review and a decision.  

Best of luck, and keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## CombatDoc

Rheumatoid arthritis is rarely "minor", unfortunately. As SF notes, all you can do is apply once you finish high school and go from there. Good luck.


----------



## Eland2

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> Rheumatoid arthritis is rarely "minor", unfortunately. As SF notes, all you can do is apply once you finish high school and go from there. Good luck.



Have to echo this sentiment. I have a cousin whose RA started out as 'minor' and progressively got worse. A few years ago, she went on a new medication because the old one just wasn't cutting it anymore, which is a sign that her RA progressed. The medication she now takes works very well, but costs $1600 per month. 

She is lucky that her workplace health insurance plan, and the Trillium Fund (aka Ontario Drug Benefit) covers what her workplace insurance won't. Such a medication is not likely to be readily available if you are ever deployed to a remote location overseas for any length of time if your RA should worsen, and you need exactly that medication or something similarly exotic. As a result, your ability to be deployed is going to be limited, and in the combat arms trades, you have to be capable of being deployed everywhere and anywhere on very short notice. Long-term medical issues, regardless of severity, and deployability on short notice are usually not positively correlated, if the management of the medical condition in question requires prescription drugs. 

That said, the final decision on whether you are able to enroll in the CF will ultimately rest in the hands of a medical officer, and will also depend on whether there is any way in which the likelihood of your RA worsening can be predicted. Good luck!


----------



## Grizzly_9

Thanks for the response. Do you think it would be possible for someone like me to enroll in a technician trade? I do understand that a decision like that would be up to a Medical Officer to make but what would be your opinion on that topic. Also, during basic are you allowed certain medications or no? If not I guess I could suck it up and go through the pain which I imagine would not be a good idea as it could worsen the condition of the arthritis. For example, a land weapons tech was one I was looking. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tree hugger

Entering the CF, all personnel must be considered "deployable".


----------



## medicineman

Grizzly_9 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response. Do you think it would be possible for someone like me to enroll in a technician trade? I do understand that a decision like that would be up to a Medical Officer to make but what would be your opinion on that topic. Also, during basic are you allowed certain medications or no? If not I guess I could suck it up and go through the pain which I imagine would not be a good idea as it could worsen the condition of the arthritis. For example, a land weapons tech was one I was looking.
> 
> Thanks again.



Land weapons techs go where the weapons go and with the people using them...

MM


----------



## ama_about_my_beard

Good morning, all.

A quick question, and I searched the forums and couldn't find any info related to my question.

Arthritis (both rheumatic and psoriac)  seem to be automatic disqualifiers for the US Army, but what about The Forces - primarily The Reserves?

I'm asking because I was diagnosed over a year ago with arthritis. Since then I've been on medication for it, which is a small injection under the skin once every two weeks and my condition has improved drastically. So good that I am able to live a fully active life (gym 4 times a week, weight lifting, cardio, swimming). I honestly don't even notice that I have it anymore. I have had 0 flare ups since last year, but still, it is something that is a part of me. 

Anywho, I have applied into the Reserves as Infantry. I already passed the physical & knowledge exams. Next week I have the medical exam. I'm just wondering if by the slightest mention of arthritis, will I get automatically disqualified? Or will I still have a shot at enrollment?


----------



## Loachman

Merged.

You could, of course, choose not to disclose your condition, but should then expect the consequences when it is discovered.


----------



## ama_about_my_beard

Loachman said:
			
		

> Merged.
> 
> You could, of course, choose not to disclose your condition, but should then expect the consequences when it is discovered.



I'd rather be upfront and truthful about it.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

ama_about_my_beard said:
			
		

> Good morning, all.
> 
> A quick question, and I searched the forums and couldn't find any info related to my question.
> 
> Arthritis (both rheumatic and psoriac)  seem to be automatic disqualifiers for the US Army, but what about The Forces - primarily The Reserves?
> 
> I'm asking because I was diagnosed over a year ago with arthritis. Since then I've been on medication for it, which is a small injection under the skin once every two weeks and my condition has improved drastically. So good that I am able to live a fully active life (gym 4 times a week, weight lifting, cardio, swimming). I honestly don't even notice that I have it anymore. I have had 0 flare ups since last year, but still, it is something that is a part of me.
> 
> Anywho, I have applied into the Reserves as Infantry. I already passed the physical & knowledge exams. Next week I have the medical exam. I'm just wondering if by the slightest mention of arthritis, will I get automatically disqualified? Or will I still have a shot at enrollment?



My advice is to get the infantry out of your head.  Reserve or Regular, the training will crush you, especially if you have Rheumatoid Arthritis.    

My father was 21 years old when he was diagnosed with Rheumatoid Arthritis, he is now 60 years old and has taken a concoction of medications since that time which has kept him relatively mobile.  He's needed two elbow replacements and a variety of other procedures and his elbows are locked in a permanent bend.  

He was attempting to join the RCMP when he was diagnosed and was revoked.  He had also injured himself numerous times playing College Football and the injuries would not heal which was later attributed to his Arthritis.

You may be working out now and feeling fine but just wait until you're tired, cold and run down from a summer marching with a pack sack.  Your body may not respond so well.  

I wouldn't risk keeping it a secret, you may do yourself more harm long term.


----------



## DAA

You will never the outcome, until you have been medically assessed.  RoyalDrew makes a very valid point and should be considered.

But if you feel so compelled to "self diagnose", I generally tell people to read para 3 of the link below as this will be your new life.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/generic-mosid-task-statements.page


----------



## CombatDoc

ama_about_my_beard said:
			
		

> ...I'm asking because I was diagnosed over a year ago with arthritis. Since then I've been on medication for it, which is a small injection under the skin once every two weeks and my condition has improved...Or will I still have a shot at enrollment?


The short answer is No. The CAF is not for you and vice versa. Please find another way to serve your country if that is your desire.


----------



## Loachman

There is always the Cadet Instructors Cadre - always in need of good people.

I'll be doing that myself in the near future.


----------



## ama_about_my_beard

Does anybody here know anyone who got in with a diagnosis of arthritis?


----------



## medicineman

I've never seen anyone on immunomodulators for any condition get in - RA, Crohn's, colitis, bad psoriasis, etc.

The folks that are in that are sick enough that they need those drugs are put on medical categories and usually eventually released.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer

medicineman said:
			
		

> I've never seen anyone on immunomodulators for any condition get in - RA, Crohn's, colitis, bad psoriasis, etc.
> 
> The folks that are in that are sick enough that they need those drugs are put on medical categories and usually eventually released.
> 
> MM



I've had RA for just over a year. DMEDPOL is looking at my file and I will be on a PCAT. Chances are I'll be medically released. 

If you have RA, forget the infantry.


----------



## ama_about_my_beard

Thank you to everyone who answered!

I'm hoping I can still get accepted, maybe in a different trade if possible. I guess I'll only know Wednesday at my med exam


----------



## Loachman

As Universality of Service applies to all, do not get your expectations up too high.


----------



## CharlesKZ

So, I'm aware that you can be refused for chronic disease. I'm wondering if I'd be refused for arthritis even though it's been so long since I've had it. I basicly had it for a few months when I was young and I've been in remission for 17 years now. Do you guys think I'll be refused since it's a chronic disease even though I've been in remission for 17 years?


----------



## Loachman

There is only one way to find out for certain.


----------



## thrwawyacct

I searched for this question over the forums and couldn't find an answer. Before I get started, this has to do with the Reserves.

I have been off medication for arthritis for over a year, there have been zero huge symptoms and very minor flare-ups a few times a year. I walk and run often for work and enjoyment, and I weight lift regularly. I DO NOT want to go into a combat trade, but if my arthritis were to come back full swing after enrollment (which it can do even after remission out of nowhere) and I have to return to taking my medication, could I be medically discharged or deemed unfit for service? 

If this is covered in another thread with any other medical issues I apologize in advance.


----------



## mariomike

thrwawyacct said:
			
		

> , but if my arthritis were to come back full swing after enrollment (which it can do even after remission out of nowhere) and I have to return to taking my medication, could I be medically discharged or deemed unfit for service?



For reference to the discussion,

Arthritis in the Military?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13548.0
2 pages.

Degenerative Arthritis  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/96517.0

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## medicineman

thrwawyacct said:
			
		

> I searched for this question over the forums and couldn't find an answer. Before I get started, this has to do with the Reserves.
> 
> I have been off medication for arthritis for over a year, there have been zero huge symptoms and very minor flare-ups a few times a year. I walk and run often for work and enjoyment, and I weight lift regularly. I DO NOT want to go into a combat trade, but if my arthritis were to come back full swing after enrollment (which it can do even after remission out of nowhere) and I have to return to taking my medication, could I be medically discharged or deemed unfit for service?
> 
> If this is covered in another thread with any other medical issues I apologize in advance.




I'm assumming you have RA - I seem to recall they don't like people that have had or may require biologic immunomodulators, as they mess around with your immune system, which isn't good when you're stuck in the middle of Ungabungaluktutuk - that can make you non-deployable...if you're non-deployable, you're not going to get hired.  THings may have changed since I left however, so you'd have to take it up with the Recruit Medical Staff at a CFRC.  

MM


----------



## thrwawyacct

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm assumming you have RA - I seem to recall they don't like people that have had or may require biologic immunomodulators, as they mess around with your immune system, which isn't good when you're stuck in the middle of Ungabungaluktutuk - that can make you non-deployable...if you're non-deployable, you're not going to get hired.  THings may have changed since I left however, so you'd have to take it up with the Recruit Medical Staff at a CFRC.
> 
> MM



Thanks for the reply! I hope this is taken on a case by case basis. I did take biologics and had zero side effects, I don't know how that will come into play but we shall see. But could someone be medically discharged if they were accepted with a chronic condition and it worsened after BMQ? Any condition not RA or arthritis in particular. The answer usually is 'it depends' but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## kratz

[quote author=thrwawyacct]
Thanks for the reply! I hope this is taken on a case by case basis. I did take biologics and had zero side effects, I don't know how that will come into play but we shall see. But could someone be medically discharged if they were accepted with a chronic condition and it worsened after BMQ? Any condition not RA or arthritis in particular. The answer usually is 'it depends' but it doesn't hurt to ask.
[/quote]

Yes. 
QR&O Release Item 3 occurs all the time.


----------



## medicineman

kratz said:
			
		

> Yes.
> QR&O Release Item 3 occurs all the time.


What he said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrwawyacct

kratz said:
			
		

> Yes.
> QR&O Release Item 3 occurs all the time.



I was looking for that! Thanks for the info even if it does hurt a little heh. Looks like I'll have to apply to see what happens but I honestly don't want to waste anyone's time.


----------

